# Post pics of LongTravel TRAIL Bikes



## freeryder (Feb 3, 2004)

Would love to see some long-travel trail bikes (definetely a trend this year) if you have pics !! When my chaparral breaks, would love to get Intense 6.6 or Santacruz Nomad. Well, it won`t break...  

Hve posted some pics few months ago, but jst wanted to post picks again of my chaparral when it was built a year ago & now after a year of riding(many upgrades !!). I`m loving it. It treats me very well wherever I go. I do drops / jumps / trail-riding / some urban riding..... all I have to do is adjust the seat height & dial shocks, the bike is fully versatile. 


thnks!


----------



## BigBadHucker (Mar 31, 2005)

Heres my demo, shown without the ti coil.


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

*NICE rides!*

NICE rides!!!!  I'm jelous.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

heh, id post my apocalypse but i cant seem to get into my photobucket. (yes, i manage to trail on it with the boxxer setup because its so light). youd be surprised how easily 13" of travel gets ya through that crap  . killer banshee, ive always loved that frame. sweet demo too.


----------



## MijnNewt (Jun 27, 2004)

My Gemini DH Team 2005 custom:


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

my gemini


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

hey freeryder how much does that chapparal way. im looking for to get a new frame for christmas and that could be a choice.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Hardcore, does your Gemini 900(?) have that Breakout Plus with the TPC+ instead of the SPV?...an OEM fork, I think. I put one together at the shop and tuned it up on its first service back at the shop. That fork felt darned good. I think I'd rather have the TPC+ over the SPV. Just wondering if your bike had the same fork since it looks like the same model.


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

lol

here's mine... ;D


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

EastCoastHucker said:


> lol
> 
> here's mine... ;D


what brakes are those?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Pffft...those aren't long travel trail bikes...this is a trail bike...in my best Paul Hogan Aussie accent.  C'mon guys, those are heavy outright freeride rigs. Even you young guys are gonna have a heart attack pedaling those uphill...LOL! This one's at 33.3 lbs. in all its weight weenie, XC, WCH hating glory.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

here ya go, how about that look on my face


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Now you're talking rroeder. That's a trail bike. Very nice.


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> what brakes are those?


Formula Race4

They took a long time to brake in but they work great now.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TNC said:


> Pffft...those aren't long travel trail bikes...this is a trail bike...in my best Paul Hogan Aussie accent.  C'mon guys, those are heavy outright freeride rigs. Even you young guys are gonna have a heart attack pedaling those uphill...LOL! This one's at 33.3 lbs. in all its weight weenie, XC, WCH hating glory.


only old guys get heart attacks.....dose youngin's pretty much pedal all day without problems


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

BigBadHucker said:


> Heres my demo, shown without the ti coil.


that's just about the baddest bike on the planet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10/10!


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

TNC said:


> Now you're talking rroeder. That's a trail bike. Very nice.


Thanks bro, yours is looking ready for business too, still feel like I'm gonna have a heart attack at the top of some of our climbs tho


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

mine &h...


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

TNC said:


> Hey Hardcore, does your Gemini 900(?) have that Breakout Plus with the TPC+ instead of the SPV?...an OEM fork, I think. I put one together at the shop and tuned it up on its first service back at the shop. That fork felt darned good. I think I'd rather have the TPC+ over the SPV. Just wondering if your bike had the same fork since it looks like the same model.


i think it only has TPC+

there is no red adujuster on the top...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hardcore newbie said:


> i think it only has TPC+
> 
> there is no red adujuster on the top...


TPC  TPC reports I don't need no cover sheet


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

All day ....


----------



## Sudo (Oct 17, 2005)

mine:


titus moto-light. five inches in the back, 4.5 up front, with a reba. best. fork. evor.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

*real trail bike*



TNC said:


> Pffft...those aren't long travel trail bikes...this is a trail bike...in my best Paul Hogan Aussie accent.  C'mon guys, those are heavy outright freeride rigs. Even you young guys are gonna have a heart attack pedaling those uphill...LOL! This one's at 33.3 lbs. in all its weight weenie, XC, WCH hating glory.


Hey fattie...keep up will ya....there rest of us trail riders are getting cold waitin for ya  
real trail bike

and to all the McCheeseburger eatin'...67 degree...40+pounders cliche's above....how about you stick with the lift lines.... the rest of us have some riding to do:
BC descent


----------



## NorcoRider (Dec 30, 2004)

here's an action pic of my faith 1.


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

My Gemini, not really set up for trails, but I make do.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 26, 2005)

freeryder said:


> Would love to see some long-travel trail bikes (definetely a trend this year) if you have pics !! When my chaparral breaks, would love to get Intense 6.6 or Santacruz Nomad. Well, it won`t break...
> 
> Hve posted some pics few months ago, but jst wanted to post picks again of my chaparral when it was built a year ago & now after a year of riding(many upgrades !!). I`m loving it. It treats me very well wherever I go. I do drops / jumps / trail-riding / some urban riding..... all I have to do is adjust the seat height & dial shocks, the bike is fully versatile.
> 
> thnks!


Here's my trialbike.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

My Heckler after a wash. Definitely a "long-travel trail bike". Ride it up, then ride it down. (Don't they call them 'all-mountain bikes' these days?)


----------



## Seattlechronic (Apr 8, 2005)

*TRail Bike1!!!*

This is a trail Bike!

































Eric


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Weyless-67 with a Swinger-3 and 05 Boxxer Ride (was an 03 Z-150) Looking to put the 06 Ride Motion Control guts into it once they are available. 

heading to sedona for a 8 days of riding, starting this friday, and am taking this bike.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Mine*

Here's my Heckler.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

Lickqid said:


> My Gemini, not really set up for trails, but I make do.


you should up grade the rear shock...


----------



## MTB_Sam (Jan 17, 2004)

my heckler, i love it!
-sam


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

NorcoRider said:


> here's an action pic of my faith 1.


pssst...that's not a TRAIL....that's a skate ramp on asphault....this thread is about TRAILS and the bikes for 'em (ie dorado/FOX40's needs not apply)


----------



## 1morten1 (Jul 25, 2005)

My trail Vp free


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Ooooh! Put a set of CrossMax XLs and a 6" rotor in the rear, and I ride that, LOL. That's a nice rig...any idea on the weight?


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

*Here's mine*

Heres mine, just not enough time to play with it...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's my Uzzi, it gets used as a trail bike and I love it, weighing in at about 36lbs but that will grow shortly when I stick a Rohloff on it!


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

islander said:


> pssst...that's not a TRAIL....that's a skate ramp on asphault....this thread is about TRAILS and the bikes for 'em (ie dorado/FOX40's needs not apply)


Actually, the Fox 40 is not THAT heavy to be unrideable uphill, but I don't know about the Dorado. I think the more telling indicator is the lack of a front derailleur and granny ring.

Long-travel trailbike = heavy but climb-able = must have a front derailleur and a granny ring.

Yeah, there are a few bikes in this thread that are obviously not trailbikes but rather pure shuttlers/resort sleds.


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

nice rigs, though calling some of them trail bikes is a horrible abuse

Here;s mine (surprisingly heavy - 37lbs! but i do not feel it) and few of the latest action shots:


----------



## 1morten1 (Jul 25, 2005)

TNC said:


> Ooooh! Put a set of CrossMax XLs and a 6" rotor in the rear, and I ride that, LOL. That's a nice rig...any idea on the weight?


My free weigs just over 15 kg - think is was 15,3.


----------



## 1morten1 (Jul 25, 2005)

just adding a little in action picture that i found in the back of my digital camera

Oh - and it is a trail bike - and the trail continues just after that very small drop


----------



## WiLLGT09 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Here's my trail bike*

My '05 Cannondale Prophet 600


----------



## BigBadHucker (Mar 31, 2005)

i love my demo and i love my prophet 4x


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*VP Free*

Isn't that the green VP Free that weighs about 33 pounds? I think I saw it in the SC forum...
Awesome. Mine's 42 pounds.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

My Turner 6 Pack:


----------



## Cannon_Fodder (Aug 18, 2004)

Here is my trail bike


----------



## 1morten1 (Jul 25, 2005)

SuperKat7 said:


> Isn't that the green VP Free that weighs about 33 pounds? I think I saw it in the SC forum...
> Awesome. Mine's 42 pounds.


Thanks - Yea- same one. Had to adjust the weight a bit tough. Turned out to be more like 33,7 on a better scale - anyway..... I's great. Climbes and pedals well and will take on anything.

Nice Hecler you got there by the way.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 1, 2004)

Dont forget this trail bike.


----------



## doc-ock (Jan 21, 2005)

*My play bike!!*

29lbs 6inches front and rear. The ultimate trail bike, i might say


----------



## gemini2000 (Apr 14, 2005)

not wirh them wheels


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

*06 Enduro*

My new Enduro.....sweet.


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

> 29lbs 6inches front and rear. The ultimate trail bike, i might say


depends on the trail


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

05 ASX w/ 04 Super T, XT/XTR drivetrain - 37lbs

I just sold the Super T and ordered a Z1 Light which should bring the weight down to 35lbs.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Right after my last post a Z1 Light showed up via Fed Ex! I just weighed it at 5.63 lbs. I'll have pics of it mounted later today.


----------



## mtnbkr4eva (Jan 1, 2004)

*28 lbs, 5 X 5 inches travel. cost me under $1000*

She goes anywhere.................


----------



## spacoli (Jan 15, 2004)

*Gemini or Heckler trail ride with both*

It all depends on the trail. I like both bikes it's hard to decide which one to ride.


----------



## jonk (Jul 20, 2004)

Here's mine:


----------



## Yeti342 (Apr 5, 2005)

here are mine









and


----------



## Oddblob (Apr 8, 2004)

*Carbon Fiber RM Pipeline*

Was supposed to be a freeride bike when it came out in 1998. I have a copy of the Mountain Biking issue where its featured in a Rocky Mountain advertisement - with Wade Simmons hucking it off a cliff. How times have changed...


----------



## doc-ock (Jan 21, 2005)

gemini2000 said:


> not wirh them wheels


The xtr wheels are quite strong and bombproof. its also light for a tubeless wheelset. They are perfectly capable as race and trail wheels. imo


----------



## doc-ock (Jan 21, 2005)

goRz said:


> depends on the trail


I only ride my Enduro on trail, epic and all mountain rides. For short and fast rides i use my cross country bike.


----------



## wellby (Sep 18, 2005)

*heres mine*

my 2005 foes inferno


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Olc pic from last January*

it's changed a little and is a little more beat up these days


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Got two. I ride the Foes and the little woman rides the Cruz.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*'04 Switch SL*

Started out as a xc animal, slowly going more freeride orientated. Since this picture it now has Kona JackSh!t pedals, 2.5 inch nevegals, no front d.


----------



## Jii (Dec 29, 2004)

Updates since the pictures been taken:
-Black Middleburn cranks
-Mavic F219 wheels on Formula hubs
-SDG I-beam post and Bel Air ST saddle
-Dangerboy levers and bar end caps

Weight 37 lbs.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

Azonic Saber with Z1SL. I raced XC and DH on it all year - won me men's C Omnium (Western Collegiate Cycling Conference).


----------



## pin-it (Nov 20, 2005)

*Thru-Axle lovin'*

Here's my prophet, 5.5 inches, chainguide, thru-axles front and rear, DH clipless pedals. Tons of fun winding and flying downhill.


----------



## t66 (Jan 20, 2004)

*'02 Rfx*

Awsome do all machine:


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

*Heckler......*

Love the versatility, top pic in trail mode. Bottom pic, switch tires, wheels and stem, ready for a little DH.


----------



## tosis (Jul 25, 2004)

Already posted elsewhere, but... Canada represent!


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

I got to ride this bike today and it was freaking sweet. The louge has never felt so good.


----------



## leddder (Oct 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> TPC  TPC reports I don't need no cover sheet


HAHAHAHAHAHA
Wheres my stapler?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

xdefx said:


> Love the versatility, top pic in trail mode. Bottom pic, switch tires, wheels and stem, ready for a little DH.


not really gonna be versitle but we will see...


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

heres my stinky :6 inch in rear and 8 up front.

2nd picture is of when i had the drop off triple on it, now it is an 888rc


----------



## pin-it (Nov 20, 2005)

while a fun FR rig, i regret to inform you that your stinky is not a trail bike.

edits: i really like that commencal and that black nomad all fox'd out


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*My Dirt Divas*

Here are my girls and I love them both!


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

SkullCrack said:


> My Turner 6 Pack:


Wow I love the look of this bike.


----------



## BrokenSpokes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Darwinism...*



1morten1 said:


> just adding a little in action picture that i found in the back of my digital camera
> 
> Oh - and it is a trail bike - and the trail continues just after that very small drop


Nice lid...


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

austinb89 said:


> hey freeryder how much does that chapparal way. im looking for to get a new frame for christmas and that could be a choice.


An XL Chap weighs in about 11-12lbs....it's BEEFY.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

pdirt said:


> All day ....


What model fork is that on your Dawg?


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

Not sure if it's long enough for you. Kind of hard to tell from these photos, sorry.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*your bike*



SuperKat7 said:


> Here's my Heckler.


Your Heckler looks awesome. You built it up? Looks great. I want that fork...how do you like it?


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

I call this my trail hucker.

It now has an 06 66sl on it! Pics to come soon.

It doesn't get any closer to a 6PACK than this. IMO, I've got the best Azonic Saber on the planet!


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

MTB_Sam said:


> my heckler, i love it!
> -sam


Nice Heckler man.


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

I like your cable routing, I also like doing it my way


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

toyota200x said:


> Wow I love the look of this bike.


It's called, CLEAN!

I bet it doesn't look so cool now...

I will never run NON-full length cables ever again on any of my bikes. Full length is the way to go.

Notice how my bike is ridden hard and shows it. It makes me sad seeing bikes 2 years older than mine that are spotless. I guess not everyone rides in the nasty pool of slug slop we call the pacific northwest.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

Isn't it funny how us DH FR guys have trail bikes, that are really more short travel FR bikes. I call my bike XC if it's on flat ground  

People on the trail always think my bike is a DH rig. Besides everything other than the fork and frame my bike is pure DH parts.

I don't even consider regular XC bikes as bikes. More like toys. Toys that break easily. I feel like I could snap any sub 30lb bike with the way I bash into stuff.

edit: ohh wait I HAVE snapped every sub 30lb bike I've ever had!


----------



## UnitedWeRide (Jan 18, 2004)

*My Heckler*

ridin Keystone


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

wellby said:


> my 2005 foes inferno


sickest one yet, love that bike, so amazing....


----------



## Bora (Oct 25, 2005)

Mine Is Sweet


----------



## thebikedoctor33 (Apr 4, 2004)

kidwoo said:


>


that is a truely gorgeous bike you have there


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

My deputies - The bighit I use just for fun on the trails, and the dawg for all mountain day trips/xc etc.. Love them both..


----------



## Macknish (Jun 3, 2006)

*All-mountain bike setup as a Downhill racer*

Got this 6 inch baby setup for *Canada Cup downhill races*. I've got a picture of the original all-mountain setup as well. The rest are of me in action, no stills sorry.


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

My trail rig. 5.5" front and back. <30lb.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

You really get 5.5 inches of travel with your bottom bracket mounted to the swingarm?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Here is my do everything rig...


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

jp3d said:


> You really get 5.5 inches of travel with your bottom bracket mounted to the swingarm?


Nooo, I just posted that to be silly  Of course I do. The Freedrive FR bikes get 7 - 8" of travel with the same basic design. The ECDH gets 214mm travel.


----------



## routergod (Apr 4, 2006)

1morten1 said:


> just adding a little in action picture that i found in the back of my digital camera
> 
> Oh - and it is a trail bike - and the trail continues just after that very small drop


LOL


----------



## XCE-zer (Feb 2, 2005)

*ch-ching*

my Turner, my love


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sweeeeeeetttttttt


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

*Trail friendly at least*

my Highline :thumbsup:


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

here's my hardTRAIL bike...


----------



## goridewrx (Mar 9, 2005)

not quite so clean and pretty these days.. but you get the idea.. i LOVE this thing.


----------



## japollner (May 8, 2006)

EastCoastHucker said:


> here's my hardTRAIL bike...


Love this bike


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

goridewrx said:


> not quite so clean and pretty these days.. but you get the idea.. i LOVE this thing.


nicest vip i have ever seen:thumbsup:


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

goridewrx said:


> not quite so clean and pretty these days.. but you get the idea.. i LOVE this thing.


**** how much did that bad boy cost ya? its gorgeous


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

EastCoastHucker said:


> Formula Race4.


El que sabe... sabe


----------



## g-money (Oct 12, 2005)

*Here's mine*
















This is a 2004 Yeti AS-X. and its for SALE. This bike can do anything. It was used as my XC bike, and was quite capable, but I'm going back to a hardtail. Specs are below. $1500 and buyer pays shipping.

Size: Medium
Color: Orange
Fork: Manitou Sherman Breakout 1.5 7" travel w/ SPV damping
Shock: Progressive 5th Element Coil 6 or 7 inches travel
Stem: FSA 1.5
Handlebar: FSA 
Brakes: Hayes HFX-9 Hydraulic Disc w/ 8" rotors
Seatpost: Race Face
Saddle: WTB Rocket-V (custom Yeti version)
Shifters: Shimano Deore LX Rapidfire
R Der: Shimano Deore XT
F Der: Shimano Deore LX
Cassette: Shimano Deore XT 9sp 11-34
F wheel: Yeti ARC 20mm disc w/ Arc VF-2 rim
R wheel: Yeti ARC disc w/ Arc VF-2 rim
Tires: WTB Moto Raptor 2.4(f) WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4 (r)
Cranks: Truvativ Holzfeller DH w/ 22 and 32 tooth rings and bash ring. 
BB: Truvativ Gigapipe dh


----------



## FISHLEG (Jan 14, 2004)

99 Foes Weasel with 01 Super T

05 Heckler


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

FISHLEG said:


> 99 Foes Weasel with 01 Super T
> 
> 05 Heckler


how does that heckler jump? i was considering getting one


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

Since this is my only functioning bike at the moment, it's a trail bike. Weighs 37lb with DH tires.


----------



## goridewrx (Mar 9, 2005)

acdcfan1283 said:


> **** how much did that bad boy cost ya? its gorgeous


thanks tmv55...

i was saving my pennies for a long time for that thing.. so far it is worth every one!


----------



## FISHLEG (Jan 14, 2004)

acdcfan1283 said:


> how does that heckler jump? i was considering getting one


It feels pretty good. The DHX shock helps a lot with bottoming. It's a nice basic frame with decent angles.


----------



## XCE-zer (Feb 2, 2005)

*Omg*

Now thats' purrrrrdy.
Wow,,,, Lbs-- how much?


----------



## Easy_J (Apr 5, 2004)

6 inches front and rear


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

You gotta get up.......
........to get down


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

*'Nother Heckler...*

Love this bike...
(sorry, no still shots)


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

*Sch*

Hecklers rock :band: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

rodel said:


> my Highline :thumbsup:


What, no blue lever blades!?


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

*highline*

all day and all night. (hence the lights)


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

R1D3R said:


> Hecklers rock :band: :thumbsup:


Hey, you have great taste in bikes! Orange is the new black.

How do you like the 4-way? I'm running the 3-way and it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

ChipV said:


> Hey, you have great taste in bikes! Orange is the new black.
> 
> How do you like the 4-way? I'm running the 3-way and it seems to work pretty well.


Thanks:thumbsup:

I haven't had a good tast of what it should be like because I'm too light weight(I'm not even on the shock set up chart). But it still works pretty well.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

nickhart said:


> all day and all night. (hence the lights)


wat kinda ride is that a highline?


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

My trusty Coiler


----------

